# Lancaster Archery Supply is seeking a Retail/Techxpert PT and FT



## noluckalaskan (Aug 18, 2010)

Lancaster Archery Supply is Growing and we are excited to offer both Full Time and Part Time employment opportunities. Please take a moment to review the description and apply at [email protected] 


Retail Salesperson

Overview
The Retail Salesperson is responsible to provide our client’s with excellent customer service and technical expertise that continually exceeds their expectations and is consistent with the values of the organization. Full-time and part-time positions are available with evening and weekend hours.

Scope
The Retail Salesperson reports to the Showroom Manager and promotes all facets of archery as a sport to our customers.

Responsibilities
• Welcomes customers by greeting them and offering assistance
• Direct customers by escorting them to archery equipment and suggesting products
• Advise customer by answering questions and providing information on products
• Help customers make selections by building customer confidence and offering technical advice
• Properly fit, advise and recommend archery equipment choices for customers 
• Learn technical aspects of bow set-up, tuning, trouble-shooting and arrow building
• Repair and warranty archery equipment for customers
• Instruct customers on shooting form and range safety 
• Document sale by creating or updating customer profile records
• Process payments by totaling purchases, processing checks, cash, credit cards, gift cards etc.
• Assist in merchandising and facing product displays to keep them fresh and well stocked


Requirements
•	Ability to approach customers with an enthusiastic attitude 
•	Passion for archery as an all-encompassing sport, with experience in at least one discipline
•	Previous retail experience preferred but not necessary
•	Ability to work in a fast paced environment
•	Self-motivating; able to work independently and in a team 
•	Possible candidates must be able to work evening and weekend hours



How to Apply
Please submit resume and cover letter to [email protected]


----------



## SupraFreak (Mar 31, 2015)

Any chance you guys are ever going to open a retail location in Michigan?

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## noluckalaskan (Aug 18, 2010)

Currently there are not plans to open a retail location in Michigan. 

Thanks 
Chris Scott


----------



## Gunny430 (Jan 5, 2017)

wish we had one close by as well


----------

